# Where is my shift key (on Kindle 2)?



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

I'm doing this step below and do not know where my shift key is.  Help?  Thanks.

How do I put custom screensavers on my Kindle? 
« Reply #20 on: December 22, 2008, 07:45:02 AM »  



8. On each photo, press alt-shift-0 (i.e., alt-shift-zero). After a brief delay, you’ll get a message that your picture has been exported as screensaver. Click Close on the message.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I believe it is the arrow up key, bottom left.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

As far as the custom screensavers for the kindle 2, where did you get the info?

With the kindle 2 screensaver hack installed I just copy the picture files directly into the screensaver folder on my kindle.

Here is the tread that discusses the screensaver hack.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5734.0.html


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Hmmm I got it from the faq's or whatever about Kindle 1, because when I went to the Kindle 2 one there was nothing there about screensavers 

I'll look at that thread you are talking about now, thanks


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

This link says look here FIRST for answers:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,285.0.html

but on that thread it really should talk about the K2 screensaver hack.


----------

